# Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen



## System (27. November 2008)

*Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,668615


----------



## Heavyflame (27. November 2008)

*Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Wo ist Dungeon Keeper 2? Und wo ist Age of Empires 2?


----------



## R-e-v-o (27. November 2008)

*Fehlen da nicht welche?*

die bilder von diablo 2 und 1 wurden miteinander vertauscht...


----------



## Low-Ki (27. November 2008)

*Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Da fehlen aber noch so einige Klasiker. Z.b. M.A.X. Battle Isle Incubation, Jagged Alliance 2, Dungeon Keeper, Sam & Max und natürlich die GTA Serie. Also ab in die Ecke ne Runde schämen :p

P.s. Fast hätte ich Master of Orion 2, Ultima 7.1, Ultima Online und Wizardry 7 vergessen


----------



## DonIggy (27. November 2008)

*Fehlen da nicht welche?*

@revo: ja und vom tiberiumkonflikt und civilisations auch


----------



## ThomasWilke (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				R-e-v-o am 27.11.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder von diablo 2 und 1 wurden miteinander vertauscht...



Upsala, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Oberscht (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				R-e-v-o am 27.11.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder von diablo 2 und 1 wurden miteinander vertauscht...


...und von half-life und hl2

außerdem beantrage ich hiermit die Aufnahme von vampire-bloodlines


----------



## Low-Ki (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Oberscht am 27.11.2008 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> R-e-v-o am 27.11.2008 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na klar gehört das rein aba sowas von  schon wegen der mehr als geilen Atmosphäre


----------



## Anthile (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Vermutlich wird man mich dafür lynchen, aber meiner Meinung nach macht so eine Ruhmeshalle nur plattformübergreifend Sinn.



PS: Das Bild von Jedi Knight stammt doch von Jedi Academy?


----------



## matze1904 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Gothic 1 und Gothic 2 + Addon dürfte eigentlih auch niht fehlen


----------



## unimatrix (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Battlefield1942 gehört in die Ruhmeshalle? Merkwürdig das hier nirgendwo OFP zu sehen ist, von dem sich BF maßgeblich inspirieren ließ.


----------



## nf1n1ty (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Anthile am 27.11.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich wird man mich dafür lynchen, aber meiner Meinung nach macht so eine Ruhmeshalle nur plattformübergreifend Sinn.



Lynchen wäre doch vollkommen übertrieben. Ich frage mich nur: Warum zum Teufel? Wir sind hier doch auf der *PC*Games-Homepage und freuen uns hier gerade über legendäre PC-Spiele.

Zu dem "Artikel":
Natürlich fehlt immer irgendwas, aber ich fand's sehr lustig. Mal wieder eine der besseren Newsmeldungen!


----------



## MRweedster (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Wo ist Fallout (2)?

DAS Spiel ueberhaupt, verstehe nicht warum es nicht aufgenommen wurde.



mfg


----------



## MRweedster (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Da faellt mir noch was anderes ein, aber ich vermute ich hab die Antwort drauf schon:

Wo ist Quake? Der Meilenstein der gesamten Videospiel Geschichte ueberhaupt?

Ich vermute aber es ist den unzulaenglichkeiten Deutschen Jugendrechts zum Opfer gefallen.


mfg


----------



## Boesor (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				unimatrix am 27.11.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Battlefield1942 gehört in die Ruhmeshalle? Merkwürdig das hier nirgendwo OFP zu sehen ist, von dem sich BF maßgeblich inspirieren ließ.



Es zählen halt noch andere Dinge, als nur der Ursprung einer Idee.
Den Commander in BF2 haben sie ja auch von Söldner geklaut, dennoch würde ich eher BF2 als Söldner in der Ruhmeshalle sehen.


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Wo ist Monkey Island  
oder Zack Mc Kracken
oder das original Maniac Mansion,Lands of Lore,Legend of Kyrandia,los sag es WO


----------



## kehinger (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Gut, bisschen durcheinander, die Liste...
Vertauscht sind (noch):
die Bilder von Civilization 2 und C&C: Tiberiumkonflikt
die Bilder von Sims 1 und 2
die Bilder von HL 1 (dt.) und HL2 (wurde schon erwähnt)

Und bei Star Wars: Jedi Knight ist ein Bild von Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy drin


----------



## Krampfkeks (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

öhm vor de einzelnen "und" darf ein komma stehen....


----------



## Safferezunft (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Das unnötigste Spiel in der Liste ist wohl Nfs: Underground. Hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen und konnte in keinster Weise an die alten Teile anknüpfen. Meiner Meinung nach der Anfang vom Ende der Serie. Gut nein, Porsche war auch schon Müll. ^^
Mir fehlen die Baldur's Gate-Teile (wenn ich richtig geschaut habe). Und die Unterschriften von C&C1 und Civ2 wurden vertauscht..


----------



## PintSoLdiEr (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Also HL2 da rein zu schreiben ist ein Hohn gegen die meisten anderen Spiele....


----------



## unimatrix (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Boesor am 27.11.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> unimatrix am 27.11.2008 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha und da überzeugt BF42 gegenüber OFP genau worin? In den riesigen Karten? Den Tag-Nachtwechseln, dem dynamischen Wetter, den Sternenkonstellationen, dem Nachtshader, der Vegetationsdichte, dem Fuhrpark, den Waffen, der Spielmechanik, dem Editor, den Moddingfähigkeiten, den Skriptingmöglichkeiten, der Zerstörung der Umwelt, den Sichtweiten, die Landschaftsrendering-Technologie (ROAM/CLOD) ?! OFP war das erste wirklich Sandbox-.Spiel!

Ich kann der Argumentation nicht  ganz folgen. OFP hat nebenbei auch noch das Gehe-wohin-Du-Willst-und-fahre-oder-fliege-was-Du-willst in die Spielebranche eingeführt. Es geht hier also nicht um die Idee, sondern den Ursprung der meisten Taktikshooter/Vehicleshooter/Mil-Sims.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				MRweedster am 27.11.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Da faellt mir noch was anderes ein, aber ich vermute ich hab die Antwort drauf schon:
> Wo ist Quake? Der Meilenstein der gesamten Videospiel Geschichte ueberhaupt?
> Ich vermute aber es ist den unzulaenglichkeiten Deutschen Jugendrechts zum Opfer gefallen.
> mfg



da fehlen dann nicht nur Quake, sondern auch Wolfenstein 3D und Doom, aber wie du bereits gesagt hast sind alle 3 indiziert, daher wird das schwierig

Catacomb Abyss könnte aber rein, das ist immerhin das erste spiel mit ner wirklichen 3D engine, die dann auch für Wolf3D benutzt wurde ist das

StarTrek 25th Anniversary fehlt auch, immerhin wars das erste Grafikadventure mit Startrek Lizenz, und Tie Fighter fehlt, und das original Prince of Persia

und wo bitte ist NFSU nen meilenstein? wenn schon das originale NFS

Myst fehlt auch, und MadTV, sowie Alone in the Dark 1, Formula one grand prix, Ultima 7, Ultima Underworld, Lands of Lore, Bundesliga Manager Hattrick, Comanche, Strike Commander, Sam and Max natürlich, Beneath a Steel Sky etc...


----------



## kavoven (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				unimatrix am 27.11.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.11.2008 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Außerdem war OFP Game of the Year 2001 damals sogar in der PCG, obwohl es "nur" 89% bekommen hatte. Auch war eine solche Modbarkeit noch nie dagewesen und 1 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare waren für damals ebenfalls nicht wenig.


----------



## Low-Ki (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Leute die liste ist doch noch gar nicht komplett. Woche für Woche kommen neue Klassiker dazu.


----------



## MrBigX (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				unimatrix am 27.11.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.11.2008 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BF is weder MilSim noch Taktikschooter - und wahrscheinlich gerade deshalb erfolgreicher (also in der Liste) als OFP (nicht in der Liste).

Da fehlt übrigens noch ein Blizzard-Spiel: War Craft 1


----------



## Low-Ki (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				MrBigX am 27.11.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> unimatrix am 27.11.2008 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was ist mit Blackthorne??? :p oder Lost Vikings? Rock n Roll Racing?


----------



## flatland (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Bei Wing Commander III ist der junge, ähm ich meine alte Luke Skywalker zu sehen (Mark Hamill). Kann mich aber nicht daran erinern das seine Unterschrift auf der Packung war!?


----------



## unimatrix (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				MrBigX am 27.11.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> BF is weder MilSim noch Taktikschooter - und wahrscheinlich gerade deshalb erfolgreicher (also in der Liste) als OFP (nicht in der Liste).
> 
> Da fehlt übrigens noch ein Blizzard-Spiel: War Craft 1



Gut, wenn alles nur nach Erfolg in Form von Verkaufszahlen geht, dann hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht. Dann wundert mich auch nicht, dass die Mehrzahl nach Grafik schreit und nicht nach Substanz.

Ich denke, dass sich die "Ruhmenshalle" nicht auf Erfolg alleine konzentrieren sollte, sondern auch auf Technologien und  Meilensteinen, die eben die Sparten hervorgebracht haben und im Featureumfang meist heute noch ungeschlagen sind. Aus diesem Blickwinkel heraus betrachtet befindet sich BF im hintersten Mittelfeld.

Hier gehört ganz klar noch Quake in die Ruhmeshalle. Ohne ID gäb's heute vermutlich deutlich weniger Spiele, immerhin verlässen sich ja noch heute viele Spiele auf deren Engines. Elite fehlt hier auch und gerade die Jungs haben eigentlich die Vektorgrafik massentauglich gemacht.


----------



## hexahate-com (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Krampfkeks am 27.11.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm vor de einzelnen "und" darf ein komma stehen....



... und ist der Plural von Komma nicht Kommata?


----------



## Huskyboy (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

unterschrift? auf der WC3 packung? Meine ist zwar signiert, aber nicht original so

jaja Lost Vikings.. auch tolles spiel, da fehlt so viel aus den 90ern, und ich wette davon kommt auch das meiste nicht rein weils keiner mehr kennt.. schon das MadTV fehlt ist peinlich, vorallem weil das bisher nur ich erwähnt habe

und auch das Ultima 7 fehlt, für die kinder hier, da konnte man sogar brot backen.. wenn man lust hatte..


----------



## Rage1988 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Was ich noch vermisse sind

Tomb Raider 

OFP

COD

Crysis


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.11.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch vermisse sind
> 
> Tomb Raider
> 
> ...




die sind doch viel zu neu,ich bin eher dafür das hier spiel genannt werden die ein genre geprägt haben,und in eine hall of fame gehören,,,,,,
aber da hatt huskeyboy schon recht die meisten hier sind einfach zu jung,die kennen garkein lands of lore oder monkey island mehr....


----------



## AshLambert (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Gibt sicher einige Streitpunkte, ich finde folgende Spiele fehlen noch:

Daggerfall, Morrowind, Wolfenstein 3D (achso..indiziert ), Commander Keen, Duke Nukem, Master of Orion 2, Gothic 1+2, Monkey Island, Indy 4, (obwohl DotT ja immer stellvertretend für die ganze Kaste an LucasArts Adventures genannt wird), Transport Tycoon bzw. Locomotion, Freelancer (oder Elite...aber das ist wohl schon etwas zu alt^^), Pirates!, Heroes of M&M, Prince of Persia 1, Fugger 2

Hmm ja, mehr fällt mir erst mal nicht ein auf Anhieb. Sonst wurde ja schon sehr viel genannt. Sogar mal richtig alte Spiele, weiter so PCGames!


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				AshLambert am 27.11.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt sicher einige Streitpunkte, ich finde folgende Spiele fehlen noch:
> 
> Daggerfall, Morrowind, Wolfenstein 3D (achso..indiziert ), Commander Keen, Duke Nukem, Master of Orion 2, Gothic 1+2, Monkey Island, Indy 4, (obwohl DotT ja immer stellvertretend für die ganze Kaste an LucasArts Adventures genannt wird), Transport Tycoon bzw. Locomotion, Freelancer (oder Elite...aber das ist wohl schon etwas zu alt^^), Pirates!, Heroes of M&M, Prince of Persia 1
> 
> Hmm ja, mehr fällt mir erst mal nicht ein auf Anhieb. Sonst wurde ja schon sehr viel genannt. Sogar mal richtig alte Spiele, weiter so PCGames!




Sim City fällt mir da auch noch ein
oder Eye of the Beholder


----------



## Rage1988 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 27.11.2008 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viel zu neu   

Tomb Raider 1 ist im Jahr 1996 erschienen 

OFP ist im Jahr 2001 erschienen

Und COD im Jahr 2003

Crysis ist das neueste .


Außerdem ist Half life 2 und NFS underground auch in der Liste dabei und die sind noch später erschienen


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 27.11.2008 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja OFP ist mittlerweile auch 7 Jahre alt und hat damals quasi ein neues Genre erfunden. Gehört auf jeden Fall rein.

Und sehe ich das richtig? Kein Monkey Island Spiel dabei? Gerade die Monkey Island Spiele sind doch die PC Spiele überhaupt.

Und da fehlen noch viele andere:
Morrowind
Gothic
Prince of Persia (das alte von 1989)
fifa 98 (ja da war fifa noch gut)
pes 6 (wohl das realistischste fussballspiel überhaupt)
Unreal
Max Payne
Alone in the Dark
Ghost Recon (Das alte, nicht das neue Gedöns)
Rainbow Six
Mad TV
Planescape torment
Populous
Leisure Suit Larry

Könnte die List noch elendlang weiterführen, aber höre mal auf


----------



## AshLambert (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sim City fällt mir da auch noch ein
> oder Eye of the Beholder



Hast sicherlich recht, aber SimCity 2000 war ja stellvertretend mit dabei. 
Beschämenderweise muss ich gestehen EotB nie wirklich gespielt zu haben, kann ich also nichts zu sagen.
Mir fällt aber noch eins ein was unbedingt mit reingehört: Ultima 7.


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.11.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja aber gesamt gesehn,und die soll ja eine hall of fame sein,sind diese spiele einfach mehr aus der jüngeren vergangenheit...auch wenns 7 jahre sind,das is ja alles schon 3D..


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				AshLambert am 27.11.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo das hatte ich auch,,davon fänd ich ein remake mal super


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.11.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kennst du noch Fist,dieses karatespiel,,der absolute vorreiter an fightspielen


----------



## Deathknight888 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ganz klar:
-Quake 3 und UT  -> maßgebend für Multiplayerspiele damals

-Warcraft 2 + 3

-C&C Red Alert 1 + Add ons


----------



## Rage1988 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Rage1988 am 27.11.2008 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja , aber in der hall of fame fehlen diese Spiele noch , egal wie jung oder wie alt sie sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kennst du noch Fist,dieses karatespiel,,der absolute vorreiter an fightspielen



Sagt mir jetzt leider nichts. Ich kenn nur International Karate, aber das war auf dem C64


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.11.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja bei COD und tombraider würd ich noch zu stimmen aber crysis,niemals  

wobei wenns COD,dann muss auf jeden fall auch medal of honor dabei sein...


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.11.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja is fast dat selbe,,man dat warn noch zeiten...


----------



## Cornholio04 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Hatte 90% der Spiele kurz nach erscheinen und sie vergnügen sich in meiner mittlerweile über 70 Spiele umfassenden Sammlung! -Ja musst ich etz mal raushängen laßen!

A bissi offtopic: warum hat man sich damals mit nem neuen Spiel gut und gern 3 Monate beschäftigen können, egal ob des jetz Day of the Tentacle, Warcraft, CIV oder sonst was war(Incubation fehlt übrigens meiner Meinung nach da oben)? Und Heute vermag das mit viel Glück ein Spiel im Jahr noch schaffen... haben wir schon alles gesehen, wird zu viel kopiert, fehlt die Innovation oder schlichtweg das Kindliche Gemüt, daß einen so tief in diese Welten eintauchen ließ? 
Ich vermisse diese Zeiten und meine Sammlung geriet dadurch über die Jahre ins stocken. Das letzte Game, daß mir mein Geld wert war, war COD 4. -Geniale Originale, früher gabs etwa vier davon im Jahr und die haben einen auch über diese Zeit beschäftigt. Heute zockt man 356 Spiele in 4 Tagen und ist total unbefriedigt. Weniger ist manchmal einfach mehr!

Ich bin fertig!


----------



## Birdy84 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Safferezunft am 27.11.2008 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das unnötigste Spiel in der Liste ist wohl Nfs: Underground. Hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen und konnte in keinster Weise an die alten Teile anknüpfen. Meiner Meinung nach der Anfang vom Ende der Serie. Gut nein, Porsche war auch schon Müll. ^^[...]


Sehe ich ähnlich, daher hat The Need For Speed diese Platz viel eher verdient. Zu mal beinhaltet es viele Eigenschaften, die sich NFS-Fans der ersten Stunde heutzutage herbei sehnen: Replay-Funktion, realistischeres Fahrverhalten, interessante/ sehenswerte Strecken, Hintergrundinfos zu den Wagen und eine Cockpit-Perspektive.


----------



## hexahate-com (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 27.11.2008 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He, he, he, ... ich glaube, Du meinst "Way of the exploding fist" LINK ... das hatte - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - schon Features, die erst bei IK+ "nachgemacht" wurden.

Jo, das waren lustige Games, ... Aber das war doch auf dem C64?!


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				hexahate-com am 27.11.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo genau das mein ich,,ups da bin ich wohl ein bischen weit zurück gereist


----------



## moskitoo (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

NFS:u raus
Ultima 7 aber sowas von rein


----------



## G-Sanchez (27. November 2008)

*DSA*

Und wo zur Hölle ist eigentlich die "Das Schwarze Auge" Reihe.
Diese Spiele haben mich damals Monate vor den Pc gefesselt.
Das waren noch richtig tiefgründige Games.
Und wie schon gesagt wurde fehlen noch Eye of the Beholder und Lands of Lore

Früher war halt Alles besser!


----------



## Anthile (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Baldur´s Gate als Trilogie bewerten, schließlich lässt es sich ja in einem Ruck durchspielen, mit dem entsprechenden Mod sogar ohne Unterbrechung.


----------



## V3N4T0R (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

Da fehlen immer noch ziemlich viele...


----------



## Coldharbour (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				V3N4T0R am 27.11.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlen immer noch ziemlich viele...



Genau, persönlich vermisse ich das grandiose Mafia :-x  *in erinnerung schwelg* 
So oft gespielt das ich's schon garnicht mehr zählen kann   !


----------



## MrWorf (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

Command & Conquer: Der Tiberium Konflikt sowie Civilization 2 wurden falsch verlinkt


----------



## memberx1 (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				G-Sanchez am 27.11.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Früher war halt Alles besser!


Bis auf die Grafik...


----------



## Tarsul (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

selbst die grafik, imo


----------



## zerr (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

WoW in ruhmeshallte??!?!

HAAAAlooo

was ist mit 
KOTOR
LOTOR 2
GOTHIC 
GOTHIC 2

Mafia
Rise of the nations


----------



## Huskyboy (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Rage1988 am 27.11.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis



was soll der dreck denn dadrin? Daran erinnert sich in 2 jahren doch keiner mehr freiwillig

Police Quest 1
Space Quest 1,4,5 
Kings Quest 1 (Booter!), 4 (erstes Kommerzielles spiel mit Soundkartenunterstützung)
Leisure Suit Larry

Pod
Tie Fighter
Die Fugger
Ultima Online!
X-Wing Alliance
F15-Strike Eagle
Battle Isle !

mir fallen tausende an, und da kommt wer mit so rummel wie Crysis an..


----------



## Anthile (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Meiner Meinung nach haben auch reine Multiplayer-Spiele und MMORPGs in der Liste nichts verloren.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

na das erste richtig riesige MMORPG kann man ja erwähnen, Ultima Online


----------



## memberx1 (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				Tarsul am 27.11.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> selbst die grafik, imo


Mh^^ teilweise ja... den Flair den so manches  liebevoll gestaltete 2D Spiel mit so wenig Pixeln rüberbrachte... da sieht mans halt mal wieder, Grafik ist eben nicht alles, um genau zu sein - fast nichts...


----------



## Lord-Cort (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

...der Screenshot bei Command & Conquer: Der Tiberiumkonflikt ist von Civilization II


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

bzw. der von C&C und Civ ist jeweils der des anderen ... ^^


----------



## Lord-Cort (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

...und die Bilder von Half-Life 1&2 sind auch vertauscht...


----------



## Lord-Cort (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

... betrunken? oder kann da jemand nicht die Spiele unterscheiden, die natürlich jeder (der sie zuteilen kann) in seinem Regal haben muss


----------



## Lion2k7 (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

DIe komplette Myst Serie fehlt in der Liste ^^ aber gut, alles reine Geschmacksnervenmassage.


----------



## stra (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

@ "Wo-ist-mein-Lieblingsspiel"-Forenuser

Ihr wisst schon, dass es nicht unbedingt darum geht möglichst alte Spiele in der Liste zu haben? Teilweise waren manche dieser Spiele wahre Augenöffner was Spielspass und Gamedesign angeht. Bin zwar überrascht, dass es praktisch kein Renn-/Sportspiel bis jetzt in die Rumeshalle gebracht hat, kommt aber vielleicht noch . 

Nebenbei bemerkt, Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2 könnt ihr eigentlich auch gleich aufnehmen, spart später Umfragen ^^.


----------



## Gebbo08 (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

War ja kalr dass WOW dabei ist, das monatliche Zusatzbudget von Blizzard will ja verdient sein...Fallout (1+2) ist dafür ja ebenso wenig dabei wie Planescape Torment


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				Gebbo08 am 27.11.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> War ja kalr dass WOW dabei ist, das monatliche Zusatzbudget von Blizzard will ja verdient sein...




immer mit der ruhe und halte dich bitte mit absurden unterstellungen zurück.    

man kann von wow denken, wie man will, aber fakt ist, dass es von millionen menschen gespielt wird.
alleine schon deswegen kann man es in die liste aufnehmen.

über alles andere kann man ja gerne diskutieren.


----------



## Xcevion (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

nen paar bilder stimmen nicht
z.B. wurden die bilder bzw. bildunterschriften bei C&C Tiberiumkonflikt mit Civ 1 vertauscht und die bilder bei Half-Life 1 und 2 sind vertauscht


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				Xcevion am 27.11.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nen paar bilder stimmen nicht
> z.B. wurden die bilder bzw. bildunterschriften bei C&C Tiberiumkonflikt mit Civ 1 vertauscht und die bilder bei Half-Life 1 und 2 sind vertauscht




wie oft denn noch,das wurde jetzt schon das dritte oder vierte mal erwähnt....


----------



## Anthile (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				Bonkic am 27.11.2008 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Gebbo08 am 27.11.2008 21:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dann könnte man doch auch Second Life mit reinnehmen, das wird auch von Millionen gespielt.


----------



## WizardXO (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

Gothic 1, Gothic 2 + Nacht des Raben. 

Gothic 1 bekommst man ja mittlerweile für 5 Euro. Das war und ist immer noch ein hammer Spiel. Hammergeile Story, hammer Atmosphere, nich so viele Bugs  uws.

Danach kommt natürlich Gothic 2 + Nacht des Raben. Auch einfach nur hammer geile Atmosphere und eine übertriegen gut gelungenes Rollenspiel. Wär Gothic 1 gut fand wird Gothic 2 lieben. Dazu kommt natürlich auch, dass es nich so verbuggt ist wie der Nachfolger 

Muss im Regal stehen !


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				Anthile am 27.11.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 27.11.2008 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




second life ist aber kein spiel.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

sondern nen grafischer chat, kann man ja gleich Knuddels mit reinnehmen


----------



## Anthile (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Spieleranzahl trotzdem kein Auswahlkriterium sein und überhaupt halte MMORPGS für kaum bewertbar, schließlich sind sie ja dauernd im Wandel. Ein einzelner Patch kann das Spielerlebnis entscheidend verändern und das ist bei herkömmlichen Spielen nun mal nicht gegeben (oder eher selten).


----------



## stawacz79 (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.11.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> sondern nen grafischer chat, kann man ja gleich Knuddels mit reinnehmen




der herr kennt also knuddels


----------



## Fubarli (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

hmm... ich würde WoW jetzt nicht als "Klassiker" bezeichnen. 
Mit dem Spiel wird ja immer noch gut Geld verdient, man bekommt es an jeder Ecke und es ist nicht grade ein Sammlerstück.

Ich würde mir auch eine Abstimmung über Gothic 1 bzw 2 wünschen. 

Bis auf die Sims hab ich alles gezoggt und kann zur Auswahl nur gratulieren.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				stawacz79 am 27.11.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.11.2008 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, benutz ich als abschreckendes beispiel bei Kundengesprächen wenn Kunden erzählen das ihre kinder den ganzen tag vorm rechner gammeln


----------



## Stiller_Meister (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

1. sehr schöne Liste! Hab mir wirklich jede Textzeile durchgelesen, ist nicht immer so.....   

2. Wo kann man abstimmen welche Spiele da reinkommen?    Mafia und Vampire: Bloodlines MÜSSEN da rein!


----------



## NineEleven (27. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

Also dass Sachen wie Half life 2 und War 3 hier als klassiker bezeichnet werden....sind ja nicht mal 5 jahre alt.....
also Commandos muss auf jeden Fall noch rein! Das war ein Meilenstein des Taktik-Genres


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (28. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

System Shock wurde kaum beachtet von damaligen "Gamern", da das Spielprinzip um einige Jahre voraus war, ebens die Grafik, halt der gesamte Tiefgang. Kein wunder deshalb.

Ich hatte mir Systemshock 2 gekauft damals, weiß ich noch. War ein super Spiel.


----------



## Ardeshir (28. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

Erinnert sich jemand noch an MAGIC CARPET???....Ein super Spiel wie ich finde, das ich hier auch vermisse. Warte immer noch auf ein Remake.


----------



## Huskyboy (28. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*



			
				Ardeshir am 28.11.2008 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnert sich jemand noch an MAGIC CARPET???....Ein super Spiel wie ich finde, das ich hier auch vermisse. Warte immer noch auf ein Remake.



an den stereographiemodus von teil2 besonders


----------



## WhisperingBlades (28. November 2008)

*AW: DSA*

Was definitiv fehlt sind 

Dune 2 
Doom
Indiana Jones

Das sind richtige Klassiker die wie ich meine ausnahmslos jeder gespielt hat der sich noch mit Power Tasten, Bootdisketten für verschiedene Startkonfi's und Autoexec Konfigurationen rumgeärgert  sowie sich ein Single-Speed-CDROM für stattliche 250 DM angeschafft hat ...

Als Klassiker im neueren Sinne würde ich Max Payne mit aufnehmen, den Godfather of Bullet Time


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

MAX PAYNE und MAX PAYNE 2

Neverwinter Nights meiner meinung nach das BESTE Rollenspiel aller zeiten von Story Steuerung her


----------



## Tentrox (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ich finde Battlezone 2 Combat Commander fehlt und muss definitiv rein. War glaube das erste Spiel in denen man als Infanterie und in Fahrzeugen kämpfen konnte(BF 1942 war nicht das erste Spiel wie viele immer fälschlich glauben). Außerdem hat des in meinen Augen die perfekte Verbindung zwischen Shooter und Stratiegie geschlossen. Der Commander errichtet die Basis (wahlweise zwischen Ego-Ansicht oder von oben ala C&C), stellt eine Armee zusammen und die andern Spiele nehmen als Kampftruppen in der Egosicht am Spiel teil und verhelfen so der eigenen Seite Scion oder ISDF zum Sieg. Des Weiteren, welches Spiel wird nach fast 10 Jahren noch so sehr von der Community geflegt indem ständig neue Mods, Patches und Spielmodi rausgebracht werden?

(@ Spieleindustrie: Nehmt euch ein Beispiel ab BZ II das Spiel war seiner Zeit vorraus. Hat Strategie mit Shooter vereint. Nur so als Tipp da ihr ja nach neuen Genre am suchen seid.)


----------



## Cold83 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

also meiner meinung nach fehlen folgende spiele:

- indiana jones and the fate of atlantis
- sam & max
- max payne 1 & 2
- tie-fighter (wenn x-wing, dann auch tie-fighter!!  )
- doom
- wing commander privateer
- bundesliga manager hattrick 

... das sind spiele, die meiner meinung nach noch dazu gehören


----------



## Anthile (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Dark2Devil am 28.11.2008 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Neverwinter Nights meiner meinung nach das BESTE Rollenspiel aller zeiten von Story Steuerung her




Der war gut. Oder war das tatsächlich ernst gemeint?  :-o


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Anthile am 28.11.2008 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dark2Devil am 28.11.2008 09:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das war ernst gemeint ich find das es das beste Rollenspiel ist fertig aus

Ich meine NWN 1 + addons nicht zwei


----------



## SCUX (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PitNixTreff (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Dark2Devil am 28.11.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 28.11.2008 10:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe den erstenteil angezockt und fand es nicht gut ... bei nwn2 hat man gleich gesehen das die einfach nur nwn 1 mit neuer grafik versehen haben ...... so ein beschissenes spiel


----------



## oZiM (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

privateer II
transport tycoon
alarmstufe rot
UFO: Enemy unknown


----------



## burningbyte (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Na da werf ich doch mal den Panzer General in die Runde. Die ganze Serie hat mich von Teil 1 an fasziniert, denn es war wirklich Hirnschmalz gefragt um die Missionen erfolgreich zu lösen. Man denke nur an die SVGA Grafik von Teil 1, die selbst die platten Hexfelder edel erschienen lies


----------



## hawkytonk (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Zu SW Jediknight isses das falsche Bild. (Bild ist der dritte Teil) (Ich hab zum ersten T. sogar noch das Handbuch.)


----------



## hawkytonk (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

WingComander: Prophecy und UT1 fehlen noch.^^


----------



## Streiter-Innos (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

ultima 7


----------



## Simon2008 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ich weiß noch früher ^^ mein erstes game war mit 6 oder 7 "Z"!!!^^
Das game war einfach so hammerr und ich habe es geliebt 
Kennen hier doch auch noch ein paar andere oder??Das Spiel ist von den The Bitmap Brothers.?^^


----------



## Huskyboy (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ballerburg ist nur ein remake von ähm Ballerburg, dem Atari ST spiel, und remakes haben meiner meinung nach in so einer liste nichts verloren

also auch Doom 3 nicht..


----------



## hawkytonk (29. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Simon2008 am 28.11.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß noch früher ^^ mein erstes game war mit 6 oder 7 "Z"!!!^^
> Das game war einfach so hammerr und ich habe es geliebt
> Kennen hier doch auch noch ein paar andere oder??Das Spiel ist von den The Bitmap Brothers.?^^


Dummerweise war das Spiel dermaßen Bock schwer, dass es nur wenige spielen konnten^^.


----------



## BassiSchwarz (29. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ich würde auch nochmal Max Payne 1+2 einwerfen, außerdem natürlich Mafia, das trotz einiger Macken im Gameplay was Story und Atmosphäre angeht ihmo bis heute unerreicht ist.

Außerdem noch Age of Empires 2 und JK2: Jedi Outcast


----------



## shedao (29. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Was zum Deibel hat Need for Speed Underground da verloren?
Das war der Anfang vom Ende!
Da gehört Hot Pursuit oder High Stakes hin


----------



## TCPip2k (29. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Vor allem was die Rollenspiele und Strategiespiele angeht ist verdammt viel Schrott dabei.
DOTT sollte man gespielt haben, HL2 auch.

Wo ist Gothic?


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

das is zwar noch ziemlich aktuell aber Okami,find ich is was besonderes,,,,davon hätt ich gern mal n zweiten Teil


----------



## XgAmEr (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Gta vic city/sn andreas


----------



## Huskyboy (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				XgAmEr am 30.11.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Gta vic city/sn andreas



was haben die denn bitte dadrin verloren? GTA 1 vielleicht aber nicht die Xte kopie vom selben prinzip


----------



## Coneman (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Also was imo in der Liste noch fehlt...Mafia (wegen der unerreichten Story) und mein persönlicher Liebling:

Outcast

Habe selten ein Spiel erlebt, das es geschafft hat eine Atmosphäre zu erzeugen bei der man meinte sich "wirklich" auf einem anderen Planeten zu befinden. Story, Musik, Sprecher, Grafik trugen ihren Teil dazu bei.


----------



## Boesor (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Huskyboy am 30.11.2008 03:36 schrieb:
			
		

> XgAmEr am 30.11.2008 00:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn schon dann GTA 3


----------



## anjuna80 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				hawkytonk am 29.11.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Simon2008 am 28.11.2008 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub ich hab nicht einmal die 2. Mission geschafft


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Wo sind denn in der Liste Gothic 1 + 2???


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

wie kein CoD Teil dabei.... oO


----------



## V3N4T0R (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Achja Commander Keen fehlt


----------



## AshLambert (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				oZiM am 28.11.2008 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> privateer II
> transport tycoon
> alarmstufe rot
> UFO: Enemy unknown



QFT!



			
				Huskyboy schrieb:
			
		

> was soll der dreck denn dadrin? Daran erinnert sich in 2 jahren doch keiner mehr freiwillig



Ebenfalls QFT!

Möchte zu meiner Liste (siehe S.4, kB das jetzt nochmal alles zu schreiben^^) noch KotoR und Fallout hinzufügen.


----------



## DrProof (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

oh nooo ihr habt WoW drin..... dabei sollte Ultima Online im Schrank stehen!


----------



## Shubbidu (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

In die Liste gehört auf jeden Fall mal die No One Lives Forever Reihe!


----------



## venum85 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Also "monkey island" hat da ja wohl nen ehrenplatz verdient ^^


----------



## TheChicky (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Meine Güte, es geht hier um absolute Spiele Klassiker! Spiele, die wegweisend waren und ihr Genre maßgeblich geprägt und beeinflusst haben und NICHT um eure persönlichen Lieblingsspiele.


----------



## stawacz79 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				TheChicky am 30.11.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, es geht hier um absolute Spiele Klassiker! Spiele, die wegweisend waren und ihr Genre maßgeblich geprägt und beeinflusst haben und NICHT um eure persönlichen Lieblingsspiele.




ja und wen meinst du jetzt genau damit????


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Mir fehlen auch ein paar Titel hier. *g*
Aber bis auf die beiden Sims-Teile, die ich nichtmal mit der Kohlenzange anfassen würde - habe ich alles hier aufgeführte.


----------



## stawacz79 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*



			
				ZAM am 30.11.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlen auch ein paar Titel hier. *g*
> Aber bis auf die beiden Sims-Teile, die ich nichtmal mit der Kohlenzange anfassen würde - habe ich alles hier aufgeführte.




und wo is dann monkey island,lands of lore,legend of kyrandia und ultima7


----------



## CrazyWolf1981 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Schade dass nur 1 Lucasarts Adventure dabei ist. Monkey Island (zumindeest die ersten 2/3)  gehören genauso dazu wie die Indiana Jones Adventures.
Das wär mal schön, davon ne Neuauflage (mit Sprachausgabe), und mal wieder genüsslich Adventures durchrätseln.


----------



## stawacz79 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*



			
				CrazyWolf1981 am 30.11.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade dass nur 1 Lucasarts Adventure dabei ist. Monkey Island (zumindeest die ersten 2/3)  gehören genauso dazu wie die Indiana Jones Adventures.
> Das wär mal schön, davon ne Neuauflage (mit Sprachausgabe), und mal wieder genüsslich Adventures durchrätseln.




jo genau meine meinung,her damit los zack zack


----------



## Scheorsch (30. November 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Ähm, Patrizier ?


----------



## Kristian (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Wo ist denn XCom: Enemy Uknown?


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

The Curse of Monkey Island <3


----------



## gesher (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Seh ich da etwa kein XCOM????? denn Xcom ist eindeutig eines der Besten Pc games ever.


----------



## KamalKhan (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Und Civ 3?


----------



## gesher (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Und civ 4?


----------



## gesher (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Anno und Farcry könnt ihr meiner Meinung rausnehmen. Dafür civ4 und xcom rein


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

wenn schon dann Civ1 und nicht die nur leicht verbesserten nachfolger


----------



## Vohaul42 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.12.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn schon dann Civ1 und nicht die nur leicht verbesserten nachfolger



Könnte man sich da auf CivNet einigen ? 

Rein: Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis
Monkey Island 1-2
Kings, Space und Police Quest
Alone in the Dark (nur einer der ersten drei)
Ufo: Enemy Unknown
Ultima 7
Syndicate
Tie Fighter
Stunts

Raus: Far Cry und NFS Underground. Sind zwar o.k, aber in 10 Jahren kräht da kein Hahn mehr nach.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

auf Civnet kann man sich einigen, ja

aber ich bin auch dafür, NFS:U raus, das UrNFS rein, und FarCry ersatzlos raus

oja Stunts, das muss auf jeden fall, das hat heute nach mehr 18 jahren noch ne comunity die strecken baut und wettbewerbe durchführt

ein Bundesliga Manager muss auch, definitiv, entweder Professional oder Hattrick


----------



## ChozenOne (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Hier mal ein paar Klassiker, die meiner Meinung nach gespielt worden seien sollten: (Plusquamperfekt ? )

Stonekeep, Dreamweb, Monkey Island 1-2, Wing Commander 1+2+4,
Commander Keen, Duke Nukem, Indiana Jones Fate of Atlantis, The Dig, Sam & Max,
Dune 2 Battle for Arakis, Planescape Torment, Zak McKracken, Pirates Gold, System Shock,
Space Quest, Grim Fandango, Mortal Kombat 1+2, Lands of Lore, Baldurs Gate + Icewind Dale,
Dark Sun - Shattered Lands, Syndicate, Ultima 7+8, Outcast....

könnte ewig so weiter machen... Über die Jahre hinweg durfte ich wunderbare Spiele spielen.
Schade das heutzutage 95% der Spiele meist nur noch auf Grafik setzen - ohne eine gute Story...
Wobei Mass Effect z.B. beides abliefern konnte (tolles Game)


----------



## Titato (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Meine Favs die noch rein MÜSSEN 

Alle Jedi Knight Teile (außer Jedi Academy -> war gut aber nicht gut genug )
Aliens vs. Predator
Z
Giants
Black&White

Jo!


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

AvP ist indiziert, das geht da sicher nicht rein

und Black & White?.. ähm da werden 50% dagegen und 50% dafür sein


----------



## Rabowke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.11.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> und auch das Ultima 7 fehlt, für die kinder hier, da konnte man sogar brot backen.. wenn man lust hatte..


Konnte man aber auch in Ultima IX   

Aber stimmt schon, in der Aufzählung fehlen eine menge Perlen, wie das von dir genannte MadTV ( wobei das jetzt nicht soooooooo toll war  ).

"Damals war alles besser!"


----------



## MrBigX (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Is AvP2 indiziert?


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

AvP2? glaube nicht.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Kotor war eigentlich auch... spitze!


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ich habe mir als ich diese Seite bei PC GAMES gesehen habe am folgenden Tag im Expert für 10 Euro die Collectors Edition von Age of empires gekauft. Das macht rießig Spaß. Aoe 3 finde ich jedoch nicht gut. Teil 2 ist der beste. Ich spiele aber erst mal Teil 1 und danach die Erweiterung durch.....


----------



## svp9 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

da nennen manche spiele wie crysis, etc...

aber auf die ANSTOSS reihe 

oder Eishockeymanager von Software 2000 kommt keiner

...die waren damals auch Vorreiter für Managerspiele

Habe Monate und Jahre mit den Spielen verbracht


----------



## SirVolkmar (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Heavyflame am 27.11.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist Dungeon Keeper 2? Und wo ist Age of Empires 2?




Ja Ja das waren noch tolle Zeiten, die Spiele machten noch richtig Spaß.
Heute zu Tage muß alles eine Super Grafik haben besitzen und dabei vergisst man den Spielspaß .


----------



## fobbolino (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Habe ich Gothic (1) uebersehen? Das sollte hier meiner Meinung nach schon genannt werden.


----------



## Qalen (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Moin,
also unter "Klassiker" versteh ich Spiele, die so alt sind, dass sie die Jugend von heute nicht mehr kennt .

Meiner Meinung nach sind "Half-Life 2" und "Far Cry" genauso wie "Sims 2" und einige andere dafür etwas zu jung.
Auch dass WoW es geschafft hat, finde ich eine Frechheit. Zum einen kann ich das Spiel auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, aber dass wäre ja nur ein subjektives Argument und daher nicht zulässig. Viel wichtiger ist, dass es immer noch Millionen von Leuten spielen und es ständig weiter entwickelt wird - es ist mithin auch viel zu jung.

Einige Klassiker fehlen jedoch definitiv: Descent, Baldur's Gate I (II war schlechter), Monkey Island, Commandos (I), Master of Orion (II), EverQuest(? - wohl etwas zu unbekannt) aber definitiv: Ultima Online, Might and Magic I-IX  und noch einige andere.

Starcraft finde ich auch sehr Zweifelhaft. Ich persönlich liebe das Spiel, aber es ist trotzdem zu aktuell um schon als Klassiker zu gelten imo.


----------



## Heavyflame (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

WO ist Dungeon Keeper 2?


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Für mich gehören zur Best of auf jeden Falle:

-Outcast
-Need for Speed Porsche
-GTR
-Max Payne 1 und 2
-Vietcong 1
-Command&Conquer Tiberiumkonflikt
-aufgrund der hervorragenden KI Fear
-Mafia 1
-die Age of Empires-Serie
-die ersten Civilisation-Teile
-Unreal 1
-Half-Life
-Fahrenheit
-Timeshift
-die CoD-Teile
-die Brothers in Arms-Serie
-Starcraft
-Diablo 1 und 2
-die alten Anstoß-Teile bis einschließlich Teil 3
-die Silent Hunter-Reihe
-Fallout 1 und 2
-Jagged Alliance 1 und 2
-Tropico 1
-Pirates von Sid Meyer
-Il-2 Sturmovik einschließlich der offiziellen Nachfolger/Addons
-Öl-Tycoon 1
-Super-Power 1 (extrem schwer und komplex)
-Combat Flight Simulator 1 (Teil 2 und insbesondere 3 waren eher Grütze)
-Sudden Strike 1 und 2
-Rainbow Six Vegas 1 (Vegas 2 eher nicht)
-Silent Storm (rundenbasierendes Strategiespiel im 2. WK)
-die Commandos-Reihe
-Der Pate 1
-die ersten Tomb-Raider Teile (ab Teil 3 oder 4 kann mans eher stecken lassen bis Anniversary)
-die GTA-Teile (GTA 1, 2, 3, Vice City und San Andreas)
-Syberia 1, 2 und der Nachfolger

Mal sehen ob einige der geplanten Nachfolger (wie Mafia 2, Pate 2, Fear Project Origin)  auch nur ansatzweise an ihre Vorbilder herankommen. Bei GTA IV gibts ja schon bezüglich Bugs und fettem Hardwarehunger die erste Ernüchterung.


----------



## Dumbi (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Qalen am 05.12.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> also unter "Klassiker" versteh ich Spiele, die so alt sind, dass sie die Jugend von heute nicht mehr kennt .


Tja. Und genau deswegen finden sich hier hauptsächlich neuere Spiele, weil viele Jungspunde die richtig alten Sachen noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen haben.    

Okay, ich zähle mich mit meinen fast 23 Lenzen auch noch nicht zum alten Eisen, aber ich hab damals, als PC-Spiele für mich interessant wurden (vor ca. 6 Jahren war das), trotzdem noch sehr viel altes Zeug gespielt, und installiere auch heute immer noch gerne Sachen wie eben Baldurs Gate 1, Outlaws usw.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Fear? das ist schrott aber kein klassiker..

SuperPower ist zwar nett, aber klassiker?.. nee eher nicht


----------



## Anthile (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ganz persönlich würde ich noch XIII reinwählen, weil es immernoch Spaß macht und dank der Grafik zeitlos wirkt. Ob man das von den aktuellen Shootern in einigen Jahren auch behaupten kann?


Außerdem das Ur-PoP, dessen Einfluss wohl immens gewesen ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

oja Prince of Persia.. nicht den scheiss der mit 3D kam wo das zum Tomb Raider clone wurde, sondern das richtige *sabber*


----------



## Puffer (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Meiner persönlichen Klassiker:

Giana Sisters
Mission Impossible
Rick Dangerous
Turrican I & II
Scramble
H.E.R.O.
Jumpman
Lemmings
Rainbow Islands
4D Sports Driving
Stunt Car Racer
Kick Off
Gorillaz  
Elite
Descent
Dig Dug
Bruce Lee
Zaxxon (War zwar ein Automat, aber egal...)


----------



## DieZelle (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ambermoon,wie geil wäre da nen neuer Teil.Spiele das Game immer noch!


----------



## computergott (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Was ist mit    Doom und Doom II
                         Wolfenstein 3d
                         Quake 
                         Duengeon Keeper 2
                         XIII
                         Blood
sind heute immer noch geil


----------



## ige (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Was ist mit Total Annihilation und Transport Tycoon de Luxe (wird sogar noch weiterentwickelt) und den Soldier of Fortune Teilen, sowie Medal of Honor?


----------



## Fight_Angel (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				computergott am 05.12.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit    Doom und Doom II
> Wolfenstein 3d
> Quake
> Duengeon Keeper 2
> ...



Weil Wolfenstein beschlagnahmt bzw. verboten ist und die Doom Spiele, Quake und Blood indiziert sind.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Monkey Island 1 (und auch 2)
New Zealand Story (Amiga, Konsole)
James Bond (irgend so ein Teil auf ner Konsole im SNES Format/Grafik)
Ultima 9 (PC)
The Killing Games Show (Amiga)
Teacherkiller (C64, indiziert)
Saboteuer 1 und 2 (Schneider CPC)
Kamikaze (Schneider CPC)
Emerald Mines (Amiga)
Boulder Dash (Schneier CPC, C64)
Earthquake (C64)
Restaurant Empire (Amiga)
Oil Imperium (Amiga)
Superfrog (Amiga)
Hanse (Amiga)
Kaiser 1 (Amiga)
Imperator v.1.0 (C 64)
Doom 1 und 2 (PC, 486er-Zeit)
Hexen 1 (PC)
Systemshock 1 und 2 (PC)
IK Warriors (Amiga)
Ninja 1 und 2 (C64, Amiga, verdammt schwer, fand ich)
Wonderboy in monsterland (Amiga)
Ghoust'n Goblins (Schneider CPC) (nicht zu verwechseln mit "Ghouls'n Ghosts")
....habe ich sehr gerne gespielt..... es kommen noch ne Menge hinzu, aber ich habe keine Lust weiter darüber nachzudenken....gab viel zu viel Auswahl... (was man heutzutage nicht behaupten kann)


----------



## TopSecret2008 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

----> Panza Kick Boxing <---- 
Absoluter Krönus damals, die wo in den Genuss kamen!!!

War auch ein Phänomen in der Zeit! Sowohl Grafik, Innovation (Training, konfigurierbare Schläge-Tritte, Energieanzeige durch die Scheinwerfer usw.) Sound und auch der Spielspass war der Hammer... für den Champion zuschlagen brauchte man wirklich einen verdammt guten Tag 

Mal im Genre zubleiben:
----> Fight Night <----
 (jüngere Geschichte  )
fand ich auch ein Top Sportspiel! Schade das es nicht auf PC rauskam, bzw. keine Fortführung gibt!!! 
EA was ist da los???


----------



## Still-Stunning (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Die Max Payne Reihe ist auch noch geil finde ich


----------



## hTr (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Kann sein, dass ich einige Male paar Spiele poste.

Im Moment kommt mir gerade Goldeneye für den Nintendo 64 in den Sinn! Ist doch einer der genialsten Klassiker schlechthin meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Sheggo (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

sind ja einige wirklich gute Schinken dabei, aber was sollen denn halflife2, warcraft3, wow und sowas in der auswahl??? die sind doch nagelneu im gegensatz zu manch anderen


----------



## Homerclon (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

@Redaktion: Bei Jedi Knight habt ihr ein Screenshot von Jedi Academy genommen, die Bildbeschreibung passt damit aber nicht, in Jedi Academy geht es um was anderes.
Bei einem Screeshot von Jedi Outcast hätte man wenigstens die richtige Person auf dem Bild.


----------



## lostyan (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Golden Axe + Moonstone


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

es gibt leute die gegen Monkey Island voten?


----------



## Anthile (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Huskyboy am 08.12.2008 05:53 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt leute die gegen Monkey Island voten?




Das hat mich auch gewundert. Eigentlich sollte man solchen Leuten direkt den Computer abknipsen. Meinungsäußerung ist ja toll und so - aber hier gehts um Monkey Island!


----------



## nea (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Also mir fehlen ganz klar Spiele wie Hanse, Vermeer, Bundesliga Manager Professional und ähnliches in der Liste.

Ansonsten trotzdem eine schöne Liste und nette Idee. Man muss nicht allem zustimmen, wird aber trotzdem gerne erinnert ^^'


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				nea am 08.12.2008 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir fehlen ganz klar Spiele wie Hanse, Vermeer, Bundesliga Manager Professional und ähnliches in der Liste.
> 
> Ansonsten trotzdem eine schöne Liste und nette Idee. Man muss nicht allem zustimmen, wird aber trotzdem gerne erinnert ^^'



das problem ist, diese ganzen spielekiddies von heute kennen die nicht, die bekaemst du niemals reingevotet..


----------



## David1978 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ob es leute gibt die gegen Monkey Island voten?

Sicher gibts die! Viele können das Spiel ja nicht kennen weil sie als das Spiel fertig war wohl selbst noch "in der Produktion" waren. 

Außerdem wenn du heute ne Floppy in der Hand hälst, erste Frage: Watt den dat?!


----------



## Dilopho (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Der erste Teil von Commandos fehlt noch, die alten F1-GrandPrix Spiele und Mortal Combat (wegen der stylischen Finishing Moves).  Golden Axe fällt mir da auch noch ein und die Commander Keen Reihe.


----------



## P4nth4 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				David1978 am 08.12.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es leute gibt die gegen Monkey Island voten?
> 
> Sicher gibts die! Viele können das Spiel ja nicht kennen weil sie als das Spiel fertig war wohl selbst noch "in der Produktion" waren.
> 
> Außerdem wenn du heute ne Floppy in der Hand hälst, erste Frage: Watt den dat?!



Was ist ne Floppy ?     ne spaß - aber mal ganz ehrlich hab ich das richtig gesehen, in dieser Liste ist World of Warcraft enthalten ?

Was hat WoW in einer Klassikerliste zu suchen ????
---

Ich speziell wäre noch für den "Duke" und die Indiana Jones Adventures von L.A.


----------



## pukl (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

X- Wing Alliance fehlt mir hier noch...
Auch Noone lives forever hätte einen Platz verdient und auch ein paar Accolade- Titel sollten hier aufgelistet sein, wie z.B. die Accolade Winter Challenge, Test Drive, Grand Prix Circuit oder Zero Tolerance!
DOS...ach das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## tastenklopper (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

World of WarCraft ist KEIN Klassiker und hat in dieser Liste überhaupt nichts zu suchen!!!

Raus mit WoW  und dafür echte Klassiker rein (Doom etc.)


----------



## lenymo (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Wo bleibt *UFO Enemy Unknown * (alias X-COM:UFO Defens) ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gino4me (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Hallo Leute kann mir jemand verraten von welcher Monkey Island Version der Screenshot stammt, sieht stark nach remake/fanprojekt aus THX


----------



## XgAmEr (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Wo ist denn Gta 3 ?

Darf auch nicht fehlen!

Und wo meine Herren ist Rome total war!

Das beste Strategiespiel UEBERHAUPT!!!!


----------



## agvoter (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				P4nth4 am 10.12.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> David1978 am 08.12.2008 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich bin auch für monkey island....auch wenn ich zur ganz jungen Generation gehöre und das Spiel nur kurz anspielen konnte. 

jetzt meine Frage: Wo kann man sich noch, abgesehen von diversen Internetshops, das Spiel kaufen? Also Teil 2 oder 1...3 würde auch gehen. Mein Saturn meinte, dass die das nicht mehr im Angebot haben.

Hier ist übrigens die Definition von Klassiker nach Wikipedia: 

Als „klassisch“ im allgemeinen sprachlichen Sinne wird etwas bezeichnet, das typische Merkmale in einer als allgemein gültig akzeptierten Reinform in sich vereint und mithin als formvollendet und harmonisch gilt. Beispiel: die klassische „griechische“ Nase oder die „klassische“ Rennstrecke von 100 m. Umgangssprachlich ist es heute auch oft ein Synonym für typisch (z. B. „den klassischen Anfängerfehler machen“).

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klassiker

das steht nichts von alt sein....

Außerdem muss da noch duke nukem forever rein


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Alleine schon, dass man bei Monkey Island 1 dem Gefängnisinsassen einen Krug "Mint-o-grog" gegen musst um das Tor zu öffnen (durchgeätzt), damit der einem dann helfen kann (ich glaub er zeigte irgendwas im Wald, dessen Ort man aber allein nicht fand) zeigt, war supergenial!!

Monkey Island ist in der Tat ein Klassiker. Teil 2 ebenso.

3 und 4 allerdings nicht.


----------



## Knallbumm (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				gino4me am 12.12.2008 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute kann mir jemand verraten von welcher Monkey Island Version der Screenshot stammt, sieht stark nach remake/fanprojekt aus THX



Das ist die CD-ROM Version. Die hat außer den Icons im Inventar auch noch bessere Musik in Form von Audio-Tracks auf der CD. Allerdings ist die ziemlich rar geworden, keine Ahnung ob man die noch irgendwo kaufen kann..


----------



## Trancemaster (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

WoW ein Klassiker?!?! Na dann wird die Liste ja endlos lang, wenn man derart "neue" Spiele mit in die Liste aufnimmt - also als "Klassiker" würde ich persönlich nur Spiele nennen wollen, bei denen im Erscheinungsjahr noch eine 19xx steht.


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Trancemaster am 13.12.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> WoW ein Klassiker?!?! Na dann wird die Liste ja endlos lang, wenn man derart "neue" Spiele mit in die Liste aufnimmt - also als "Klassiker" würde ich persönlich nur Spiele nennen wollen, bei denen im Erscheinungsjahr noch eine 19xx steht.



Seh ich genauso, für mich ist ein Klassiker auch erst ein Spiel des in der Jahreszahl des Erscheinungsjahr noch ne 19 stehen hat.


----------



## Huskyboy (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

es gibt auch noch ne FM-Towns 

die hat audiotracks und ist technisch erweitert, da gibts nen ganzen haufen versionen von


----------



## zeugs8472 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Da fehlt aber noch der Duke(Besonders die 3D Version von 97 einfach top)


----------



## JendrixXx (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

also ich vermisse vor allem "Baldurs Gate" in der Ruhmeshalle  Vor allem "Baldurs Gate 2" (erscheinungsjahr 2000) war absolut DER Richtwert im RPG-Genre, ist es für mich trotz besserer Grafiken heutzutage .. auch heute noch! Ich kenne bislang kein ebenbürdiges, tiefgründiges und so schön kreairtes RPG wie BG 2!


----------



## stockduck (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				JendrixXx am 15.12.2008 02:33 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich vermisse vor allem "Baldurs Gate" in der Ruhmeshalle  Vor allem "Baldurs Gate 2" (erscheinungsjahr 2000) war absolut DER Richtwert im RPG-Genre, ist es für mich trotz besserer Grafiken heutzutage .. auch heute noch! Ich kenne bislang kein ebenbürdiges, tiefgründiges und so schön kreairtes RPG wie BG 2!



Richtig!

Vorallem BG2! Ich stimme dir in allen punkten vorbehaltlos zu.


----------



## Cebulon (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ja, 

Baldur's Gate 2 gehört dazu.

Und wie wäre es mit "Dungeon Master" (1987)?

Und dem leider irgendwie etwas in Vergessenheit geratenen "Carrier Command" (198, dem IMHO ersten Echtzeitstrategiespiel, obwohl allgemein Dune 2 dafür gehalten wird?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

BG 2 nebst Addon (2000/01) bildet zusammen mit Kotor (2003) und G 2 nebst Addon (2002/03) die Spitze des CRPG - Genres in diesem Jahrzehnt. Diablo 2 ist im Subgenre der Action - CRPG seit 2000/01 das beste Action - CRPG. Auf den Plätzen 5 und 6 folgen Deus Ex und Fallout 3.

Seltsam erscheint nur die Einordnung in das Subgenre Action - CRPG: Das passt gar nicht ! Nennt es meinetwegen klassisches CRPG, aber nicht Action - CRPG ! Spiele wie DS, Diablo, TQ, Sacred fallen in diese Sparte.


----------



## BurningCat (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Meiner Meinung nach darf MAFIA auf keinen Fall fehlen !


----------



## Zubunapy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

Ihr schreibt "Jedi Knight" und zeigt "Jedi Academy". Ja, was denn nun? Das sind zwei verschiedene Spiele (der gleichen Serie)

Dann noch GTA Vice City, Farcry, Half Life2 und WoW. Japp, ich habt wahre Klassiker aufgezählt  Mal ehrlich: Als Klassiker würde ich Spiele bezeichnen, die noch für Win98 oder älter programmiert wurden. C&C1 ist io. WarCraft2 auch. Sim City erst recht. Und System Shock sowieso. Aber die vier Erstgenannten?


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Cebulon am 15.12.2008 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie wäre es mit "Dungeon Master" (1987)?



die PCUmsetzung ist von 1992, und leider leider grottenübel, 49% in der10/92, gehört also meiner meinung nach nicht hier rein


----------



## Cebulon (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Huskyboy am 16.12.2008 04:35 schrieb:
			
		

> die PCUmsetzung ist von 1992, und leider leider grottenübel, 49% in der10/92, gehört also meiner meinung nach nicht hier rein



Auch ein Atari ST oder ein Amiga ist ein PC.   

Oder geht es hier um Spiele, die ausschliesslich auf bspw. einer Intel (x86) kompatiblen Plattform laufen sollen? 

Wie auch immer:

Dungeon Master ist ein genrebildender Klassiker. Und macht auch heute noch jede Menge Spass.


----------



## turhanet (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Duke Nukem 3d ????????


----------



## turhanet (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

stunts ?????


----------



## Ganon2000 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				turhanet am 16.12.2008 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Duke Nukem 3d ????????


Ist indiziert... Wie so manche andere, die einen Eintrag verdient hätten.


----------



## Microwave (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

gothic 1 geht mir ab.


----------



## Simon2008 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Verdammt hier gehört das Spiel Z von den The Bitmap Brothers, dass 1996 erschienen ist rein!!!!
Das war das erste Spiel das auf einen Basisbau verzichtet hat! 
Man konnte eine Ewigkeit mit dem Spiel verbringen und der Schwierigkeitsgrad machte es^^
zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis!!!
In die Liste damit!!^^


----------



## Zubunapy (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Ganon2000 am 16.12.2008 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> turhanet am 16.12.2008 08:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach deswegen schreiben die Jedi Knight und zeigen Jedi Academy. Na, dann hätten die aber auch Duke Nukem 3D schreiben und Trespasser zeigen können  Oder eben Duke Nukem Manhattan Project



			
				turhanet am 16.12.2008 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> stunts ?????



Genau!! Diesen genialen Klassiker hatte ich schon total vergessen. Aber auch Digger gehört auf JEDE Platte. Macht heute noch n riesigen Gaudi.

Ist Scorged Earth eigentlich schon genannt worden? Der Mehrspielerklassiker gehört wohl auf jede Festplatte und in jedes Regal, gleich neben Worms und Lemmings!!

Edit: Ach ja: Jagged Alliance fehlt auch. Hach, es fehlen soo viele Spiele!!


----------



## dieFanta (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

suddenstrike das fehlt wirklich noch ^^


----------



## willi3748 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Microwave am 16.12.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> gothic 1 geht mir ab.




jo ich hier auch vermiss auch gothic 1 und auch gothic 2 wobei sich darüber steiten lässt


----------



## willi3748 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				willi3748 am 17.12.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Microwave am 16.12.2008 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lenymo (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Wow 121 Gegenstimmen für Lands of Lore ... 
Vielleicht sollte man nur Leute abstimmen lassen die auch schon ein gewisses Lebensalter erreicht haben immerhin geht hier um Klassiker.


----------



## Frank-Foster (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

"Syndicate" war damals auch ein Top Game für mich, das ich Std./Tage lang gezockt habe. Mein Nr.1 Klassiker ist aber "DUNGEON MASTER", den ich 2-3 mal durchgespielt habe.


----------



## Frank-Foster (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Folgende Spiele in Eurem Klassik Bericht habe ich Stunden, Tage, Nächte und Wochenlang gezockt: Star Wars: Rebel Assault, Lands of Lore, System Shock, alle Command & Conquer bis Tiberium Wars, alle Wing Commander, alle Half-Life, beide Diablos + Addon, Warcraft 2, Starcraft (was ich nicht so Toll fand) u. Far Cry (uncut mit Ragdoll).
Vermisse bei Eurem Bericht aber: Elite, das allererste Doom, Ultima Underworld, Wheel of Time, Mechwarrior 2, Comanche 4, The Dig, Terra Nova, alle Space Quest, Stonekeep und Sierra´s Phantasmagoria. Spiele die ich auch bis zum abwinken gezockt habe.


----------



## Frank-Foster (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Ich hab noch ein (Schrott) Spiel vergessen, und zwar Sierra´s "OUTPOST". Das habe ich mir damals gekauft bevor ich irgendeinen Heft-Test gelesen habe. Es wurde damals genauso hochgejubelt wie heute "GTA 4" und es war genauso verbugt wie "GTA 4". Mein größter / einziger Fehlkauf. Deswegen kauf ich mir heute erst ein Spiel, nachdem ich mehrere Test gelesen habe. Dank Internet ist das ja heutzutage kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Frank-Foster (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				lenymo am 20.12.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow 121 Gegenstimmen für Lands of Lore ...
> Vielleicht sollte man nur Leute abstimmen lassen die auch schon ein gewisses Lebensalter erreicht haben immerhin geht hier um Klassiker.



 Frank-Foster: Ich glaub ich habe das gewisse Lebensalter erreicht !


----------



## zerr (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

UND WO IST KOTOR 1 ???
ich habe das game 10x mal durchgespielt und es fetzt immer noch


----------



## otterfresse (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 13.12.2008 08:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Alleine schon, dass man bei Monkey Island 1 dem Gefängnisinsassen einen Krug "Mint-o-grog" gegen musst um das Tor zu öffnen (durchgeätzt), damit der einem dann helfen kann (ich glaub er zeigte irgendwas im Wald, dessen Ort man aber allein nicht fand) zeigt, war supergenial!!


Du hast es schon lange nicht mehr gespielt, oder? 
Die Mints muss man Otis geben, damit man sich auf Grund seines Mundgeruchs überhaupt mit ihm unterhalten kann. Das Türschloss wird mit einem Krug "einfachen" Grog aufgeätzt und das mit dem Wald war der Eisenwarenhändler, dem man zur Schwertmeisterin folgen musste. (Otis sollte ein Schiffscrewmitglied bei der Rettung von Elaine werden)



> Monkey Island ist in der Tat ein Klassiker. Teil 2 ebenso.


Sign.  Ich spiele die beiden mindestens einmal pro Jahr durch.



> 3 und 4 allerdings nicht.


 Klassiker vllt. nicht, aber schlecht waren sie auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Psychonautic (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				otterfresse am 27.12.2008 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Fluffybaerchen am 13.12.2008 08:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also der dritte Teil ist für mich definitiv ein Klassiker, allein schon wegen Murray. Und der Grafikstil war genial, den hätten sie noch 10 Jahre unverändert beibehalten und weitere Spiele rausschmeißen können.

Das ist auch der Grund wieso Teil 4 schlecht war, weil durch den Grim Fandango 3D Stil keine Atmosphäre aufkam. Der Humor wäre auch im vierten Teil nicht so schlecht gewesen, wenn auch schon etwas berechenbar.

Finde auch, dass Grim Fandango noch um einiges besser mit anderem (2D) Grafikstil geworden wäre. Trotzdem ist es wegen der Story saugut.


----------



## otterfresse (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



> Also der dritte Teil ist für mich definitiv ein Klassiker, allein schon wegen Murray. Und der Grafikstil war genial, den hätten sie noch 10 Jahre unverändert beibehalten und weitere Spiele rausschmeißen können.
> 
> Das ist auch der Grund wieso Teil 4 schlecht war, weil durch den Grim Fandango 3D Stil keine Atmosphäre aufkam. Der Humor wäre auch im vierten Teil nicht so schlecht gewesen, wenn auch schon etwas berechenbar.
> 
> Finde auch, dass Grim Fandango noch um einiges besser mit anderem (2D) Grafikstil geworden wäre. Trotzdem ist es wegen der Story saugut.



Der dritte Teil war gut und stellenweise super witzig, keine Frage. Doch die abstruse Fortführung der Geschichte, welche in dieser Form nicht "im Sinne des Erfinders" war, hat den Teil in meinen Augen etwas abgewertet.

An Teil 4 und Grim Fandango hat mich übrigens weniger der Grafikstil, dafür aber die verhunzte Steuerung extrem gestört. Dennoch waren beides sehr gute bis hervorragende Spiele. Insbesondere das letztgenannte hätte auf jeden Fall einen Platz in jeder Spieleklassiker-Ruhmeshalle verdient!


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Frank-Foster am 20.12.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch ein (Schrott) Spiel vergessen, und zwar Sierra´s "OUTPOST". Das habe ich mir damals gekauft bevor ich irgendeinen Heft-Test gelesen habe. Es wurde damals genauso hochgejubelt wie heute "GTA 4" und es war genauso verbugt wie "GTA 4". Mein größter / einziger Fehlkauf. Deswegen kauf ich mir heute erst ein Spiel, nachdem ich mehrere Test gelesen habe. Dank Internet ist das ja heutzutage kein Problem mehr.



falsch

Outpost startete wenigstens..


----------



## BOT7 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Lands of Lore (nach dem gelungenen Eye of the Beholder Titeln von Westwood) war eines der Spiele (neben Sam and Max und Day of the tentacle) warum ich damals vom Amiga zum PC wechselte.

Wollte es vor kurzem über DosBox noch einmal durchspielen und stellte fest, dass es mir heutzutage BOCKSCHWER vorkommt - kam über die Drarakelkatakomben nicht hinaus.

----------------

Die Monkey 1 screens sind natürlich von der enhanced-Version über scumm-vm. hier unterstell ich pc-games einfach mal (pfui!) raupkopiererei, dass es diese version nicht zu kaufen gibt! (ähnlich wie die talkie-indy-version)

----------

syndicate: da soll es ja eventuell bald einen dritten teil geben! zeit wirds! 1994 war es neben x-com für mich DAS spiel

----------
age of empires hatte ich damals gekauft weil ich civ1 und civ2-fan war und die wertung in der pc-games so gut ausfiel 
habs nie bereut!

---------------
thief - mh. irgendwie haben mich (obwohl ich rollenspieler der ersten stunde bin und zb. einen legend of ferghail nachfolger herbeisehne) alle drei teile nie gefesselt

---------------
lucasartsadventure sind alle klasse. sogar loom und monkey4! (diese beiden machen mir zb. mehr spaß als runaway!)
---------------

deus ex - wow. das habe ich geliebt! gehört mit

diablo1 und diablo zusatz hellforces mit zu den spielen die ich neben der schule abends gespielt habe bis früh um 6 - kurz bevor die eltern mich wecken wollten 

---------------------------


----------



## BOT7 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				BOT7 am 03.01.2009 03:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Lands of Lore (nach dem gelungenen Eye of the Beholder Titeln von Westwood) war eines der Spiele (neben Sam and Max und Day of the tentacle) warum ich damals vom Amiga zum PC wechselte.
> 
> Wollte es vor kurzem über DosBox noch einmal durchspielen und stellte fest, dass es mir heutzutage BOCKSCHWER vorkommt - kam über die Drarakelkatakomben nicht hinaus.
> 
> ...



daneben fehlen hier wirklich einige andere echte meilensteine, wie zb. gunship 2000 oder red baron (flugsimulatoren wurden wohl ganz ausser acht gelassen)

rollenspiele (zb. might and magic, dungeon master)

aber auch perlen wie dungeon keeper, magic carpet, jadged alliance, theme park, jedi knight 1 bzw. dark forces 2, planescape torment, dsa1-3, avp1 und 2, aquanox (oder sogar schleichfahrt), virtua fighter, last bronx, simon the sorcerer 2, broken sword 1, civilisation, populous, max payne (wenn ihr schon hl2 aufzählt), battle isle (oder besser: history line), legend of kyrandia2:hand of fate, gobliins 2, waxworks, usw.

besser wäre ihr stellt kategorien auf (wie zb. point´n´klick adventure, step-by-step-dungeon-crawler, first-person-shooter, third-person-shooter, flugsimulatoren, rundenstrategie usw.) und stellt dann die jeweils besten 5 vor!


----------



## tutnix (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				BOT7 am 03.01.2009 03:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Monkey 1 screens sind natürlich von der enhanced-Version über scumm-vm. hier unterstell ich pc-games einfach mal (pfui!) raupkopiererei, dass es diese version nicht zu kaufen gibt! (ähnlich wie die talkie-indy-version)



sicher gab es die versionen zu kaufen, nur nicht als deutsche version. mit raubhkopieren hat das nichts zu tun, scummvm schonmal garnicht .


----------



## CHMB (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Kein Privateer? 

Also mir fallen noch ein:

Stunt Island
Blood
Mech Warrior 2
Total Annihilation (obwohl Supreme Commander ein vollwertiger Nachfolger ist)
Age of Wonders 1
Dungeon Siege 1
X-Wing Alliance
Icewind Dale Serie
Baldur's Gate 1 (eher als 2)
Fallout 1 & 2
Planescape Torment
Homeworld 1 & 2
Alien vs. Predator 1 & 2
Everquest 1
Ultima Online
No One Lives Forever 1 & 2
Operation Flashpoint
Dungeon Keeper 1 & 2

WoW schon als Klassiker zu bezeichnen... Bekommt ihr Geld von Blizzard?


----------



## Sumpfling (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Es feht immer noch X-Com in der Auflistung ... ich glaube es hackt !!!


----------



## anthu (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

INCUBATION - dürfte nicht fehlen, das war einfach großartig.
TOTAL ANNIHILATION auch - erstes rts in 3d. massig einheiten zu wasser, am land und in der luft.


----------



## V3N4T0R (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

"Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen" und dann kommt WoW drin vor... WOLLT IHR UNS ALLE UMBRINGEN!?!?


----------



## movieaddict (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

wahrscheinlich total dummer frage, aber was genau war denn jetzt hier das UPDATE?


----------



## movieaddict (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

dumme. kein R.


----------



## Airmac01 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				V3N4T0R am 03.01.2009 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> "Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen" und dann kommt WoW drin vor... WOLLT IHR UNS ALLE UMBRINGEN!?!?



sone beiträge wie deiner nerven einfach nur...


----------



## Gwath (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Was ist mit Heroes of Might and Magic 2, die Mutter aller Rundenbasierten Spiele?


----------



## Sumpfling (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Gwath am 04.01.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit Heroes of Might and Magic 2, die Mutter aller Rundenbasierten Spiele?


Wenn dann müsste erst mal der erste Teil mit rein.


----------



## Alex (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*

hab mich mal durchgeklickt ... und tatsächlich - ich habe jedes einzelne der hier dargestellten Spiele noch als vollständige Erstauflage hier in meiner Sammlung stehen...

Krieg ich jetzt einen Preis?


----------



## Deepstar-2005 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*

Hier fehlen wirklich jede Menge Titel 

*Prince of Persia*

Im Grunde ist das ursprüngliche Spiel der Begründer jedes Action Adventures, egal ob sie Tomb Raider, Indiana Jones (5+6) oder Assasin's Creed heißen. Der einzige Unterschied zu Tomb Raider ist es doch eigentlich nur, dass es 2d ist 

*Lemmings*

Was soll man dazu eigentlich groß sagen? Das Rätselspiel schlechthin was unzählige Plagiate und Kopien hervorgebracht hat und durchaus auch für den gewissen "Wuselfaktor" sorgte.

*Elite*

Klar, eines der wohl ältesten Spiele überhaupt. Aber ich denke das war dermaßen wegweisend, dass es ein eigenes Genre geschaffen hat.

*Frontier - Elite 2*

Ja, eigentlich sollte man Fortsetzungen gar nicht so wirklich in so eine Liste aufnehmen. Aber Elite 2 war gegenüber dem ersten Teil so verschieden... einer der wohl größeren Weltraumsimulationen die aufgrund des Flugmodells auch wirklich den Namen Simulation verdient haben und damit eigentlich in Sachen Realismus Maßstäbe setzte. Reale Sonnensysteme, Reale Entfernungen, Reale Geschwindigkeit und Umlaufbahnen... sind das nicht genug Argumente? 

*Wing Commander*

Also wenn schon der dritte Teil in dieser Liste steht... wo ist der erste? Der Begründer aller Weltraumkampfspiele ohne den es X-Wing & Co. vielleicht nie gegeben hätte  Außerdem vermochte es als erstes Spiel dieser Art auch eine richtige Story zu erzählen und NPCs auch richtig Tiefe zu geben.

*Wing Commander: Privateer*

Wenn auch im Grunde nur eine Mischung aus Elite und Wing Commander... dieser Mix aus perfekter Handels- und Kampfsimulation hatte es vorher nie gegeben und darüber hinaus spendierte man dem Spiel abwechslungsreiche Missionen und eine Story!

*Descent*

Hier in Deutschland leider recht unbekannt... aber ich glaube das war das erste Spiel mit so richtiger 3d Umgebung und vorallem wo man sich in sämtliche Richtungen bewegen konnte. Außerdem bestanden sogar die Gegner aus 3d 

*Microsoft Flight Simulator*

Im Grunde egal welchen man da nimmt, auch wenn es ein MS Produkt ist. Ich kenne wirklich kein anderes Spiel welches das Fliegen in so einem Umfang so realistisch machte wie dieses Spiel...

*Operation Flashpoint*

Ich glaube zu diesem Spiel gibt es nichts zu sagen. Das Spiel was die atmosphärischen Maßstäbe für alle Kriegsshooter setzte. Die Stimmung die dieses Spiel vermittelte war wirklich einmalig. Auch wenn die Grafik damals schon nicht besonders war. Außerdem führte erst dieses Spiel den Mix zwischen Ego-Shooter und Panzer/Flugsimulation ein. Auch wenn ich BF'42 trotzdem weiterhin als würdigen Teil der Ruhmeshalle ansehe, denn das machte das ganze wirklich erst Salonfähig.

Viele andere wie Need for Speed, Bundesliga Manager, FIFA etc. pp. wurden ja bereits genannt


----------



## Anthile (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Sumpfling am 04.01.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Gwath am 04.01.2009 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn überhaupt, dann das Ur-HoMM, nämlich King´s Bounty. Das wurde schließlich von den selben Leuten (NWC und Jon van Caneghem) entwickelt, die dann später auch den ersten Heroes-Teil entwarfen, welcher natürlich auf King´s Bounty aufbaute.


----------



## Peter23 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Deepstar-2005 am 06.01.2009 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *Frontier - Elite 2*
> 
> Ja, eigentlich sollte man Fortsetzungen gar nicht so wirklich in so eine Liste aufnehmen. Aber Elite 2 war gegenüber dem ersten Teil so verschieden... einer der wohl größeren Weltraumsimulationen die aufgrund des Flugmodells auch wirklich den Namen Simulation verdient haben und damit eigentlich in Sachen Realismus Maßstäbe setzte. Reale Sonnensysteme, Reale Entfernungen, Reale Geschwindigkeit und Umlaufbahnen... sind das nicht genug Argumente?




Die Größe der Galaxie, der Stufenlose Übergang von Weltraum zu Planetenoberfläche (!), die realen Geschwindigkeiten (Zeitraffer!) und das reale Trägheitsystem waren und sind einmalig!


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fehlen da nicht welche?*



			
				Peter23 am 06.01.2009 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepstar-2005 am 06.01.2009 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



andere sagen, schlechte steuerung, blöde bonbon grafik, langweilig


----------



## Krampfkeks (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*



			
				Alex am 04.01.2009 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich mal durchgeklickt ... und tatsächlich - ich habe jedes einzelne der hier dargestellten Spiele noch als vollständige Erstauflage hier in meiner Sammlung stehen...
> 
> Krieg ich jetzt einen Preis?


auch WoW?


----------



## Alex (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Die PC Games-Ruhmeshalle: Klassiker, die in keinem Regal fehlen dürfen*



			
				Krampfkeks am 09.01.2009 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Alex am 04.01.2009 20:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



selbst das (als CE wie auch die beiden Expansions...)


----------

